

Add HN-style "about" field to user profiles [on reddit] and remove the 10:1 rule - yuhong
http://www.reddit.com/r/ideasfortheadmins/comments/xmsan/add_hnstyle_about_field_to_user_profiles_and/

======
yuhong
I can post this again if anyone here wants me to.

